# MISSISSAUGA | Parkside Village Avia 1/2 | 160m | 50 fl | 120m | 38 fl | U/C



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jasonzed (Apr 29, 2007)

Next phase: Voya 42s&36s
From: Voya Condos | Pre Construction Condos Investment


----------

